# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Slate piece under fireplace has what looks to be fibro under it - 1987 installation.

## DBR

GDAY, 
We have a fireplace coonara installed 1987. The slate base (forget what you call it) looks to be slate on top of a fibro sheet. The fireplace was installed oct 1987. Given this date i would personally think low chance of it being asbestos, however it may be possible due to remaining sheets left in stock from 1983 (which is when i thought they finished using it as sheeting? done and dusted?)..  
Do you think I'm about right?  
thanks..

----------


## joynz

Just put a strip of masking tape along the floor and along the edge of the slate and seal the edge of the fibro with a couple of coats of paint: problem solved! 
That's what I did with the fibro under the gas furnace for my ducted heating.

----------


## DBR

> Just put a strip of masking tape along the floor and along the edge of the slate and seal the edge of the fibro with a couple of coats of paint: problem solved! 
> That's what I did with the fibro under the gas furnace for my ducted heating.

   
Im not too worried about it... when we moved into this place i applied pva titebond glue to the edge of it.. however now we are looking at having the fireplace removed... I'm thinking that because it is 1987 it would be most unlikely to be asbestos anyway..

----------


## johnc

I think you are on the money, very low chance of it containing asbestos, like you said unless someone had an old piece of sheet that had been lying around for a few years it will be modern cement sheet.

----------

